# Cornwall - Overnight car parking.



## ehoughton7 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi, so i was thinking of travelling down over the coming weeks and was going to stay in the back of my car. I was just wondering how easy it is to find places that allow overnight stays (Cant really afford campsites), or how easy it would be just to find laybays or the such to stay in?


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 31, 2022)

For motorhomes a nightmare (pun intended).
About the same for cars
On the plus side not a motorhome
But sleepinng in cars is sometimes penalised


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hello.


----------



## Geraldine (Mar 31, 2022)

Where do you plan to head for?


----------



## witzend (Mar 31, 2022)

Your not even allowed to park a motorhome over night in a Cornwall Council car park let alone sleep in it and that includes a car with a 70£ fine .






						Motorhome parking - Cornwall Council
					

If you have a motorhome and wish to park in a council car park you can find out where you can park and what you need to pay. Overnight sleeping is banned in all of our Council car parks.



					www.cornwall.gov.uk
				




and there's not many public toilets left either


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 31, 2022)

witzend said:


> Your not even allowed to park a motorhome over night in a Cornwall Council car park let alone sleep in it and that includes a car with a 70£ fine .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll be honest I’d rather go to Kent Cornwall lost it’s lister for me as soon as the yuppies took over back in the day and it hasn’t improved.


----------



## alcam (Mar 31, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> I’ll be honest I’d rather go to Kent Cornwall lost it’s lister for me as soon as the yuppies took over back in the day and it hasn’t improved.


The places I like are still the same . 
No need to pay attention to people who don't interest you .
Still enjoy the place , off season


----------



## witzend (Mar 31, 2022)

Heres CCC's Malcom Bells response to Motor homes starts at 2.20


----------



## Deleted member 84699 (Apr 1, 2022)

Cornwalls a fantastic place. If you try to stay near the coast I think you might have problems. It's very busy and touristy. I'd travel inland every evening and park up late and avoid any tourist hotspots.

If you like going in the sea make sure you take a wetsuit. It's cold.


----------



## alcam (Apr 1, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> For motorhomes a nightmare (pun intended).
> About the same for cars
> On the plus side not a motorhome
> But sleepinng in cars is sometimes penalised


The motorhome argument has been done to death . But if you were 'caught' sleeping in a car what do they charge you with ?


----------



## Openroad (Apr 13, 2022)

Regarding Cornwall .  It appears you  can pay and park in council car parks - we all know that . In the car parks in which one can pay and park a motorhome overnight - it seems the regime ( county council ) forbids anyone sleeping in the legally parking paid for  motorhome.   So is it OK to be in the Motorhome and awake overnight , is only sleeping banned or is occupying your own legally parked and paid for motorhome forbidden . Do you have to be awake , what if  you doze off in the early hours .  Does everyone in the motorhome have to be awake all night what If there is -  say a baby, does the babe need to be wide awake ar all times .
The amount of total control  that local authorities aspire to is unacceptable - but then Scotland and Wales are seeking Nationhood - so why not Cornwall or for that Kent, Kent if devolved - could flex its geographical muscle over its control of 90% of European Goods traffic and 100% control over illegal  incoming rubber boat traffic. 
Just let us Motor-homers sleep in peace in our vehicles, the Motorhome occupied or empty occupies the same space , why do officials delight in tormenting their fellow citizens so !.


----------



## witzend (Apr 13, 2022)

Openroad said:


> Regarding Cornwall .  It appears you  can pay and park in council car parks - we all know that . In the car parks in which one can pay and park a motorhome overnight


You are not permitted to leave it there overnight motor homes are banned between 11.00 hrs till 08.00 hrs see the Council web site


> Overnight sleeping​Overnight sleeping is banned in all of our Council car parks. There is also an overnight parking ban (11pm - 8am) with a £70.00 fine for motorhomes in these car parks:


----------



## alcam (Apr 13, 2022)

witzend said:


> You are not permitted to leave it there overnight motor homes are banned between 11.00 hrs till 08.00 hrs see the Council web site


Not sure of technicalities but there are carparks in major hotspots where there is no mention of motorhomes . 
As I said earlier , re sleeping in cars , what exactly are they going to charge you with ?


----------



## witzend (Apr 13, 2022)

alcam said:


> Not sure of technicalities but there are carparks in major hotspots where there is no mention of motorhomes .
> As I said earlier , re sleeping in cars , what exactly are they going to charge you with ?


Not all Cornish carparks are Council owned see their list of carparks in link above to see if the ones your referring to are Council owned.
As for the cars the council says any vehicle converted to sleep in will be classed as a motorhome and get the £70 fine


----------



## witzend (Apr 14, 2022)

> A motorhome is defined as any vehicle constructed or adapted for use as a mobile place of sleeping.  This ranges from a custom built motorhome to an estate car with a mattress in the back.


Also from the link

See the Visit Cornwall website for details of caravan parks, campsites and holiday parks suitable for motorhomes


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 14, 2022)

Have you set off yet   ...................................................................................


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 14, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Have you set off yet   ...................................................................................


Been and gone never to seen on here again


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 14, 2022)

RichardHelen262 said:


> Been and gone never to seen on here again



We`ll put it down to Covid, it gets blamed for everything these days.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 14, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> We`ll put it down to Covid, it gets blamed for everything these days.


Or Brexit


----------



## alcam (Apr 14, 2022)

witzend said:


> Not all Cornish carparks are Council owned see their list of carparks in link above to see if the ones your referring to are Council owned.
> As for the cars the council says any vehicle converted to sleep in will be classed as a motorhome and get the £70 fine


Just curious about the legal side .
Has there been people prosecuted for this or is it just a meaningless deterrent ?


----------



## witzend (Apr 14, 2022)

alcam said:


> Has there been people prosecuted for this or is it just a meaningless deterrent ?


Do You Feel Lucky ? Don't look like many get away with it 


> Cornwall Council raked in the cash making millions from your parking tickets and fines last year, and the eye-watering total has now been revealed in new research by the RAC. The county council had the fifth-highest parking income in the whole of the UK and took a total of *£15.7million*











						How much Cornwall Council made from your parking tickets and fines last year
					

Cornwall Council raked in millions last year in parking income, new research has revealed the total




					www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## alcam (Apr 14, 2022)

witzend said:


> Do You Feel Lucky ? Don't look like many get away with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not being contentious but I do feel lucky . Not had a problem sleeping in vehicle in Cornwall for many years .
No surprise they coin it in with parking tickets . I contributed £25 myself not so long ago but purely for a parking misdemeanour . 
How much of that income is from people sleeping in their vehicles ?


----------



## ehoughton7 (Apr 20, 2022)

Thanks for everyones replies, apologies for not answering sooner. My girlfriends mother recently passed away, and i was hoping to be able to take her somewhere affordable (Im a student) and i went camping in cornwall every year as a child, so it was a nice idea. Think we will either go to scotland, as this seems much easier. Or have to book campsites.


----------

